# Dirac Live tool does not see NanoAVR-DL



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

*HELP irac Live tool does not see NanoAVR-DL*

Hello,
it is new year in Hong-Kong and I cannot have a solution for my problem until a week or so.
In the mean time, if someone could help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
I finally made the move and received my NanoAVR-DL unit.Download the 2 softwares from my user acount. Minidsp tool recognizes the Nano. I received my serial no. for Dirac. I successfully registered to Dirac Live.
I connected the usb cable from Nano to laptop and Umik to laptop, openned Dirac my registration was controled successfully and...
3 hours later *Dirac never saw the NanoAVR* in the sound system tab.
I uninstalled everything, stopped fire wall as usual, re-download, reinstalled etc. Nothing. Twice
My laptop: Asus K550c 1 year old, all updates done (adobe air, java, realtek drivers, name it) Windows 10
1 usb 2.0 port
1 usb 3.0 port.
I tried to connect the Nano on each port: nothing.
I checked my ports with a mouse, with a usb key etc all of those are working well also when I use REW and Umik and Asio: it works.
Now I am ready for suggestions. Or I am too old :crying:and I will ask to get my money back !!
Thank you


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: HELP irac Live tool does not see NanoAVR-DL*



FargateOne said:


> Hello,
> it is new year in Hong-Kong and I cannot have a solution for my problem until a week or so.
> In the mean time, if someone could help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
> I finally made the move and received my NanoAVR-DL unit.Download the 2 softwares from my user acount. Minidsp tool recognizes the Nano. I received my serial no. for Dirac. I successfully registered to Dirac Live.
> ...


Did you grab the right version of the DL calibration tool? There are two of them, and you have to get the right one. One is for the nanoAVR DL and the other is for the DDRC-22 and DDRC-88 series.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: HELP irac Live tool does not see NanoAVR-DL*



AudiocRaver said:


> Did you grab the right version of the DL calibration tool? There are two of them, and you have to get the right one. One is for the nanoAVR DL and the other is for the DDRC-22 and DDRC-88 series.


Thank you Wayne to answer me.
I logged in, went to User downloads, choosed nanoAVR plug-ins file, there, choosed nanoAVR DL downloads file. 
In that file I downloaded the zip file under which it is written Dirac Live Calibration Tool for DDRC-88_nanoAVR-DL_v1.1.0.693x.zip.

I was afraid to see DDRC-88 mentionned but I did not find anything else concerning Dirac Live so it is the zip that I installed.

If there is a file *only* for nanoAVR-DL, I did not find it there, where else ?

Now I went to Dirac in my account and see this:

Product name License creation time Installation records
DHP_DLCT_NANOAVR	2016-02-09 23:14:03	

Remaining installations: 1

Platform: *Windows 10.0* / Time for installation: 2016-02-11 10:42:24

But it is Windows 10 that I have on my laptop . Does it matter ?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

To all it may concerns.

Windows 10. Asus laptop. Windows firewall OFF

When I downloaded NanoAVR programmer and DIRAC Live calibration tool softwares when I received the unit, I was in USER session.
Problem:
Dirac does not see neither the system nor the nano unit. You can disconnect usb cable as many time you want and uninstall what you want as many time you want: it will do nothing.

10 hours of trial and errors later, my very beloved brother solved the problem.

EXPLANATION:

during all this time, in background, the 2 softwares worked in administrator session not in the user session.

IF YOU ARE NOT LOGGED AS ADMINISTRATOR WHEN YOU DOWNLOAD THE SOFTWARES AND WHEN YOU CHECK YOUR REGISTRATION INTO DIRAC SERVER THE FIRST TIME, Dirac will not work WILL NOT SEE THE UNIT..
Also, but I am not sure if it is important, between last Monday (when I first installed the kit) and this Saturday, a new version of adobe air was available and I updated it only this morning.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

That is a problem I have seen in the past, but it has been a while. All of my PCs are 1 user systems, so they are always in administrator mode. It is also possible that windows 10 has enhanced security somewhat, causing the software to act differently than on my Windows 7 systems.

Glad you figured it out, and I feel your pain and frustration.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> (...)
> 
> Glad you figured it out, and I feel your pain and frustration.


Thank for your empathy ( I do not know if I translate well).
If you have a moment to read my most recent thread about having always level too low in Dirac Live calibration tool I would greatly appreciate. ...after all, it is a little bit of your "fault":grin2::R (kidding here) that I am trying NanoAVR-DL without success for the moment.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Thank for your empathy ( I do not know if I translate well).
> If you have a moment to read my most recent thread about having always level too low in Dirac Live calibration tool I would greatly appreciate. ...after all, it is a little bit of your "fault":grin2::R (kidding here) that I am trying NanoAVR-DL without success for the moment.


I am happy to take the blame for having encouraged someone to try Dirac Live, but always hope for quick success.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I am happy to take the blame for having encouraged someone to try Dirac Live, but always hope for quick success.


Clever !

Maybe could you give us a technical information. 

Is Dirac calibration tool connected to the Dirac server by internet *during* the measurements process? In other words, are the data sent away from home after each measurement?

My understanding is: no . At the end of the 9 measurements, when hitting optimize button, then the software communicate with Dirac server to finish the calculation.

I can not use my device because I receive, after the first measurement an error message that the level is too low even though all the levels were setted right in the green section of the bar.
Someone kindly suggested that maybe it is a weak router signal that can explain the problem. I must to say that I have an open ticket with Minidsp so maybe you will prefer not to interfere in the process with them. If I am asking here it is only to get something good for someone else with my not so good experience for the moment.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Clever !
> 
> Maybe could you give us a technical information.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, the only time your computer must be connected to the Internet is when you initially install and register the calibration software (I have not tried to run the software offline, though). The measurements are all held in the computer with the calibration software and all calculations are performed in your computer at the end of the calibration process when you ask Dirac Live to generate filters.

There is no such thing as a "weak router signal" that could cause the problem you are seeing. The PC must be connected via USB to the nanoAVR DL during setup, so wireless problems do not apply to the situation.

There are several levels to pay attention to: the Output Volume, which ends up being a setting in the nanoAVR unit itself, should be close to zero. I run mine at about -3 or -4 dB. The Channel Volume for each channel should be all the way up to 0 dB. There may be some situations where it should be lower for some channels, but I always start with all channels at 0 dB. The Input Gain should also be at about 0 dB. If you get a "low signal level" message, turn up the Input Gain until you do not get that message any more. If the indicators go above the green a little while taking measurements, do not worry about it, that can happen from frequency response variations which will be corrected by Dirac Live correction filters.

Again, I empathize with your frustration. So many people have been happy with Dirac with minimal fiddling, and hopefully we can help you get satisfaction as well.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> Clever !
> 
> Is Dirac calibration tool connected to the Dirac server by internet *during* the measurements process? In other words, are the data sent away from home after each measurement?
> 
> My understanding is: no . At the end of the 9 measurements, when hitting optimize button, then the software communicate with Dirac server to finish the calculation.


You may be correct. For sure I have received a no internet connection error message when trying to download a modified filter to the Nano.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

FargateOne said:


> I can not use my device because I receive, after the first measurement an error message that the level is too low even though all the levels were setted right in the green section of the bar.


Are you saying that you can press the test button and set the level for each channel to the middle of the green zone but then after the sweeps you get the level too low message?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

John Stewart said:


> Are you saying that you can press the test button and set the level for each channel to the middle of the green zone but then after the sweeps you get the level too low message?


Every time, whatever combinations of setting I tried with output levels and input level before to take the first measurements. I also changed the master volume of the receiver raising it to value near 75db that can blow out the windows (for me at least because I never listen movies or music at 75db more at 58-65db). I also programmed a remote to make sure that volume in the nanoavr programmer is set to 0 instead of -xx something. After that, I tried to set the left channel in Dirac to higher end of the green bar (-6 or les db) with the risk (and the result) of seeing red bars indicating clipping (and I hear it) in the graph created along the first round of seeps . At this moment I stopped because in more than 40 years listenning music it was the first timer ever that I went to make a speaker clipping.
Each time: low level error and can not continue to the second measurement.
Oh, before I forgot, I had always the sweeps in each channel and the second one in the left channel at the end.
error low level
...:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Every time, whatever combinations of setting I tried with output levels and input level before to take the first measurements. I also changed the master volume of the receiver raising it to value near 75db that can blow out the windows (for me at least because I never listen movies or music at 75db more at 58-65db). I also programmed a remote to make sure that volume in the nanoavr programmer is set to 0 instead of -xx something. After that, I tried to set the left channel in Dirac to higher end of the green bar (-6 or les db) with the risk (and the result) of seeing red bars indicating clipping (and I hear it) in the graph created along the first round of seeps . At this moment I stopped because in more than 40 years listenning music it was the first timer ever that I went to make a speaker clipping.
> Each time: low level error and can not continue to the second measurement.
> Oh, before I forgot, I had always the sweeps in each channel and the second one in the left channel at the end.
> error low level
> ...:crying::crying::crying:


I wonder if it is that ONE of the speaker levels is low. Maybe the subwoofer? The phantom center channel? How have you implemented the phantom center channel?


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> I wonder if it is that ONE of the speaker levels is low. Maybe the subwoofer?


Good point. Checking each channel with the test button before the sweep would reveal that.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> I wonder if it is that ONE of the speaker levels is low. Maybe the subwoofer? The phantom center channel? How have you implemented the phantom center channel?


I am not sure that I understand well the question. But, indeed, I questionned myself when I was earing the sub channel sweep. It seems quieter than the others. But 2 things:
1-the same happens with Rew and Umik without any problem,
2-, in the level settings in Dirac, after adjusting the left channel I playback the test tone in each others (fr, cc sl and sr) including the sub and checked the blue bar to confirm that it was going to the green zone, fairly at the smae level than the left channel one.
Is it waht your are asking for ?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> I am not sure that I understand well the question. But, indeed, I questionned myself when I was earing the sub channel sweep. It seems quieter than the others. But 2 things:
> 1-the same happens with Rew and Umik without any problem,
> 2-, in the level settings in Dirac, after adjusting the left channel I playback the test tone in each others (fr, cc sl and sr) including the sub and checked the blue bar to confirm that it was going to the green zone, fairly at the smae level than the left channel one.
> Is it waht your are asking for ?


Yes.

Okay, time for a new approach. Reduce your system, by making configuration changes in your AVR, down to a 2-channel system, just L and R. Get Dirac working with the simplest system possible. Then add the sub, then surrounds. Let us know when you have it working with a simple 2.0 system.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes.
> 
> Okay, time for a new approach. Reduce your system, by making configuration changes in your AVR, down to a 2-channel system, just L and R. Get Dirac working with the simplest system possible. Then add the sub, then surrounds. Let us know when you have it working with a simple 2.0 system.


Thank for you r help. I will report about what you suggest asap (maybe friday).
Also, this thread began with my first problem which is solved and I start the other thread (Title I need help to set levels for Dirac Live measurements) Maybe it is best to joined them but I do not know how to that.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Will Do!


----------

